# Anubias roots



## Deng09 (Apr 28, 2012)

I know it is recommended to keep anubias tied to rocks or wood out of the substrate, but would it be ok to pin the rots between two rocks? Will this harm the plant/roots in any way? Thanks.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

You could probably do that... as long as you aren't damaging the roots and they are still able to suck water up it should work. Just pin them "gently" lol.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

I have anchored down a couple of my anubias by doing that via the roots.
Just make sure that the rhizome stays at least an inch above the substrate.


----------



## sue6196 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have anubis secured between two rocks and they are doing fine. I love these plants because I have just normal lighting and they are doing great!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I do it all the time, and my Anubias does really well. I have pinned it between two rocks, and pinned it between the glass and the rocks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it has roots, you can bury them in the substrate. An immature plant may not have the growth to support this but it is an option as long as the rhizome is above. I have several growing like this.


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

The dwarf anubias in my tank was pinned down with rocks.The roots took into the gravel and are doing well.I have had them in this little 6 gal for over a year now.

:fish-in-bowl:


----------

